# Not sure what to do?



## mrcanada (Nov 8, 2011)

Should have my restricted (Canadian licence to buy/own handguns) by mid month. My local store has a Ruger GP100 .357 6" revolver in stock, but also showed me a S&W 44 mag. The 44 looked and felt good, a bit heavy, but that is a very minor issue which I would get use to. The Ruger being a little less heavy and a bit "smaller" (physically) still felt nice in my hands. The Ruger is $620 vs $1089 for the 44. Other than cost, what way should I lean? I am new to handguns, but isnt bigger better?:smt100


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

If your new to handguns, just seems like a safe bet to start with the Ruger. Ammo is cheaper, recoil is a bit more manageable, and I'm sure you wont be disappointed with the GP100.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Start with the Ruger, absolutely.......JJ


----------



## mrcanada (Nov 8, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> Start with the Ruger, absolutely.......JJ


Thats still seems to be the way Im thinking. Icould buy it and a nice 9mm for almost the same price as the .44.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

bigger is better


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

My.02:
When it comes to "better", I'd say the S&W is a much higher quality handgun than the Ruger.
Being new to handguns, the .357 will let you use the cheaper, lighter recoiling .38 Special ammo for practice.
Not much help, huh? Get the .357 Ruger, shoot it 'till it's ears fall off, and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

loper said:


> My.02:
> When it comes to "better", I'd say the S&W is a much higher quality handgun than the Ruger.


The S&W, typically, has a 'smoothed out' feel to it that is not always present with Rugers. But the Rugers are stronger and just as accurate, so I don't see S&W's being a "much higher quality handgun." I have both, and they are both great revolvers. I still cannot make up my mind which I like to shoot better, between my GP-100 and S&W Model 66-2.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

loper said:


> My.02:
> When it comes to "better", I'd say the S&W is a much higher quality handgun than the Ruger.
> Being new to handguns, the .357 will let you use the cheaper, lighter recoiling .38 Special ammo for practice.
> Not much help, huh? Get the .357 Ruger, shoot it 'till it's ears fall off, and enjoy yourself!


I agree with the last two sentences. This is a great start on your "gun career".
The .44 Mag is NOT a good "learner". And, "your .44" costs a lot more to purchase, and a good amount more for ammo.
Like you say, you can "save the money" and use it when ready for another gun. That would be a "WHEN, not IF". :mrgreen:

I have both S&W and Ruger revolvers. BOTH make great revolvers. I have no semi-autos from either maker. 
From my personal experience, I don't think the Smith's are MUCH HIGHER in quality. Some differences, yes. YMMV. :smt1099


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

38/357 caliber outsells every other caliber, except 9mm, by far
you should price ammo online, like midwayusa, for the 38, 357, 44 special and 44 magnum
remember just like the 38's in a 357 you can shoot 44 specials in a 44 magnum
i don't think the S&W revolvers are worth the extra $$. Ruger makes a fine fine handgun and is a really great company.
I have read that a lot of people do not buy S&W anymore because of the crap they pulled with the Clinton Administration.
The statistics from the gun industry point out that Ruger outsells S&W. Could be because of that crap they pulled and because Rugers are just as good - better value for the $$


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What will you be using the pistol for?
You can't carry it as a concealed defense weapon, I believe.
So will you be target shooting or hunting?

The .44 Magnum cartridge is extremely difficult to manage, and to shoot well. Many people buy a .44 Magnum, and end up shooting much milder, .44 Special rounds from it.
Inexperienced pistol shooters will probably also have difficulty with the .357 Magnum cartridge, and will end up using .38 Special rounds instead.

You must first decide upon the gun's use and utility, then its fit in your hand. Now add in your experience, or lack thereof.
These are the factors which will guide your choice.

For beginners, I normally suggest the .45 ACP, in a semi-auto pistol. It is the easiest to control, and to learn to manage well. But the pistol should be full-size and heavy, not a "plastic fantastic" like a Glock.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"Go ahead, make my day" if I had to choose between the S&W 44 mag and a Ruger 357, I'd definitely go with the S&W, not because it's a better gun per-se, I believe the Rugers are built like tanks, but, I do like the triggers and fit on the Smith's better. It's a S&W and well a Ruger is a Ruger. You can download a 44 mag, but you can never get up to where the 44 mag can go with a .357.

hickok45's Channel - YouTube

hickok45's Channel - YouTube


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Bah--move to America and buy both.


----------



## mrcanada (Nov 8, 2011)

HK Dan said:


> Bah--move to America and buy both.


LOL, I can buy both up here, and still get my "free" healthcare!:mrgreen:

My only "legal" use for a handgun is going to the target range, nothing else. No hunting allowed and no carrying around for defense (we get whistles to use instead... joking). A 22 cal would be more then sufficent for target shooting, but that aint no fun. I think Im leaning towards the .357 for now.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh, give us a minute and you'll be able to die from free health care here too. <g> Think 9mm. Cheap ammo, centerfire, same ballistics as a 22 LR (nice and flat).


----------

